# Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten



## HSV1860 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier die Eigenschaften meines jetzigen Arbeitsspeichers:

256 MB (1 rank 4 banks) unbuffered DDR SDRAM PC2100 (133 MHZ)


Die Memory Spezifikationen des Motherboards:

2 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets
supports DDR333/DDR266/200 SDRAM
supports up to 2 un-buffer DIMM DDR333
supports up to 2 un-buffer Double-sided DIMM DDR 266/200
supports up to 2 GB DRAM (max)

Auf einer anderen Seite:

Supported Unfuffered DDR DIMM Sizes type:

512 Mbit(16Mx8x4banks) 
512 Mbit(8Mx16x4banks)

(die kleineren Mbit-Größen habe ich weggelassen)

Bedeutet dies, dass die max. Größe ,die man einbauen könnte, je Sockel 512 Mbit ist? Wie kommt man dann auf eine Größe von 2 GB?

Gruß


----------



## berndf78 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo HSV 1860,

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle eher gleich überlegen, ob die Anschaffung eines neuen Motherboard, Prozessor und Speicher nicht auch Sinn machen würde.

Ich weiß leider nicht was du mit deinem Rechner machen willst, aber da die DDR Speicher, welche du benötigst, teuer sind, würde das komplette Umrüsten Sinn machen. 

So wie ich deine Spezifikationen interpretiere, bedeutet das:

max 1GB da max 512MB per Speicherriegel, weil du ja nur 2 davon hast.
Solltest vielleicht mal online schauen, ob nicht mit BIOS update mehr als 512 per Riegel möglich sind.

Hoffe das genügt vorerst als Antwort.

Sollte ich einen  geschrieben haben, bitte ich um Berichtigung

mfg
Bernd


----------



## HSV1860 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bernd,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Werde mir wahrscheinlich 2 x
RAM Speicher / Kingston ValueRAM - Memory - 512 MB - DIMM 184-PIN - DDR - 266 MHz - CL2.5 - 2.5 V
besorgen.

Gruß


----------

